# Jack's Trip to the Dog Park



## Jack's Dad (Nov 6, 2009)

I swear that the dog in the pictures are of a Golden Retriever...The last one is of me after I carried him up the staris for a bath...Enjoy!!


----------



## Jack's Dad (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry poor english in my post above, should have been "I swear the dog in the pictues is a golden retriever."


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh my, he looks like a little piglet! A very happy little piglet, though. What a bath that must have been.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh...M...G!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL is the mud pit a normal fixture at the dog park just for goldens? That stuff looks thick. Thanks for sharing the pictures. Hope you didn't clog the drain in the tub in the bath process.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Haha I love this! Hope you have a good shampoo! He sure does look happy and proud of himself. lol


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I gasped...I actually gasped when I saw that second picture. BLIMEY, a golden muddier than Tilly, that is quite an achievement!! Great pics!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, fantastic!!!I was feeling bad for myself today when Tess and I came back from the dogpark (swimming and a roll in the dirt), but she was only grey...he does look like a piglet!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Holy mackerel. Now THAT'S a muddy pup. I definitely would have hosed him down outside for that bath. Yikes.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

WOW!! I have never seen a muddier dog. Good job Jack!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

OMG!! That has to be the muddiest dog I've ever seen! I guess I really gotta prepare myself for this LOL.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Jack - you are one awesome pup ROFLMAO

I have to make sure my crew never get to see how successful you are at mud bathing


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

the little tyke is so proud!!!! hilarious!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Are you sure that isn't a flat coated retriever?
OMG! What a mess!
A fire dept maybe in order to knock off the worst! 
I would just fall over if Sierra ever does that!
Karen


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Ah HAHAHAHAHA! That's great! He looks like a statue in that 2nd pic! Oh MY! Good thing he is little enough for you to carry into the tub! Wait till he's 70 lbs. and does that! HoHo!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Are you sure that isn't a pig rolling around in the mud? LOL Jack is very cute!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

SO cute! Maximus LOVES the mud but always ends up with an allergic reaction after he plays in it so we have to avoid it. I won't show him the photo of Jack! He will be very very jealous! LOL!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!! That is one muddy freakin dog!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Well done Jack.:bowl:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Kimm said:


> Oh...M...G!


Uhhhhh - what she ^ said!! haha

Wow that is a lot of mud!!!


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Great Job, Jack! You make us human fearful!..

Well, great pictures - Jack must have been a lot of fun!!!!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

oh,WOW!!!!!Speechless!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> LOL is the mud pit a normal fixture at the dog park just for goldens? That stuff looks thick. Thanks for sharing the pictures. Hope you didn't clog the drain in the tub in the bath process.


LOL, I had the exact same thought (clogging your drain!). That has GOT to be the muddiest Golden I've EVER seen! LOL


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

WOW!!!! I think Jack wins the prize for the muddiest doggie ever. Too cute. How long did it take to get the mud off?


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

OMG! What a dirty boy! He must've loved it.
I am soooo glad Katie has an aversion to mud! Man, that is messy - but sooooooo cute!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

boy that looks like fun!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

No words .... but what a mess!!!! LOL


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I just had to come back this afternoon and look at those pics of Jack again - impressive!!!!


----------



## MillieSadie (Dec 30, 2009)

All the members of my household are very impressed with the mud coverage achieved by Jack, and very thankful our pup hasn't managed to get that muddy yet!


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Kimm said:


> Oh...M...G!


 I second that!!!! That is one DIRTY DOG!!!!!


----------

